# Private mixer Mail



## Morix (3/11/21)

Been looking forward to this, and now it is here!

Thanks to @ivc_mixer, 5SoN for the supply.
There was one in particular i had to check out bubblegum milkshake ( steri stumpi). I myself label it the closest to all the attempts at this bubblegum stumpi i have tried in the past.

At 1st i did a vinger taste and none of tgese taste like anything commercial, but better. No im not getting paid to boost this person or anything related, but for those that know him would vouch to what i say.

6 years+ in the diy scene and you can taste and feel the experience ( also the lowest prices i could find regarding diy mixers that sell with such a big variety to choose from)

Gives free samples as well on request. Your desired mg/ml doesn't influence the price at checkout. 

*Juices___
*
Zoo biscuit 
Caramel ice cream waffle 
Strawberry cheesecake 
Pineapple coconut (pinacolada, on point) 
Peppermint crisp dessert 

*Samples___
*
Café late
Marlboro ( oef, this is scary close) 
Yankee cheesecake 
Bubblegum milkshake ( stumpi on point) 

There is no reason not try this mixer. 



Thanks onec again.
Client +1

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/21)

Welcome to the ''secret club'' a lot of us only buy [ @ivc_mixer ] Adriaan's juices and he is very clued up , try his new BUBBLEGUM range as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/11/21)

Morix said:


> Been looking forward to this, and now it is here!
> 
> Thanks to @ivc_mixer, 5SoN for the supply.
> There was one in particular i had to check out bubblegum milkshake ( steri stumpi). I myself label it the closest to all the attempts at this bubblegum stumpi i have tried in the past.
> ...


Thank you for the kinds words sir.



ARYANTO said:


> Welcome to the ''secret club'' a lot of us only buy [ @ivc_mixer ] Adriaan's juices and he is very clued up , try his new BUBBLEGUM range as well


And always a pleasure dealing with you as well 
"Secret club"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/11/21)

@Morix 
Not only are @ivc_mixer juices good, he's an awesome person too!
(Speaking from experience)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/11/21)

@Morix, next time ask him to mix the bubblegum milkshake at nic salt concentrations and ad some ice to it. It will blow your socks off, I promise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Morix (3/11/21)

@Viper_SA , never was a fan of ice but will give it a try in the next samples.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/11/21)

Morix said:


> @Viper_SA , never was a fan of ice but will give it a try in the next samples.



Of all his juice, and pardon me for highlighting one @ivc_mixer as they are all good, I would also very highly recommend Lemonzilla!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------

